# ماجستر معالجة خامات



## dmaha (26 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخوانى انا تخرجت من قسم هندسة التعدين ولدى الرغبة فى التخصص فى مجال معالجة الخامات ، حقيقة وجدت كورسات عدة ولكن لا ادرى هل التحق بدراسات عليا فى هذا المجال ام احاول تغيره ، عموماً احتاج الى نصائحكم خصوصاً للمهندسين senior واللذين لديهم خبرة فى هذا المجال 
​


----------



## mtztaj (19 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخ الفاضل معك المهندس معتز تاج الدين ، انا درست الماجستير في معالجة الخامات بجامعة أكاديمية السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا _ السودان _الخرطوم بحري _ شمبات


----------



## alshangiti (22 نوفمبر 2011)

نصيحتى لك ان تعمل لبعض الوقت لاكتساب الخبرة وبعد ذلك تبدا فى دراسة الماجستير. لا ن عملك فى مجالك سوف يعطيك الكثير من الخبرة وتكون دراسة الماجستير اسهل. وفقك الله


----------



## mtztaj (26 نوفمبر 2011)

اخالفك الرأي اخي ، في رأيي انا ان يؤهل نفسه في التخصص الذي يحبه ويتمناه ثم يجد العمل في نفس التخصص ولكن ان عمل مثلاً في تخصص استخراج الخامات المعدنية فسوف يحرم نفسه من حقه المشروع بالتطور في ما يحب ويتخصص في ذاك المجال ...


----------



## alshangiti (26 نوفمبر 2011)

احترم رايك اخ معتز. من خلال خبرتى. تخرجت من هندسة التعدين. وعملت لمدة 6. سنوات. وبعد اكملت الماجستير. ووجدت العملية اسهل من كثير من زملائى. فى هندسة التعدين جامعة ليدز بريطانيا حيث ان الخريجين الجدد يواجهون مصاعب لعدم وجود اى خبرة لديهم. على كل حال اتمنى لك التوفيق. فى اى اتجاه. شكرًا


----------

